# Cruise to Tahoe



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Hey all. I'm trying to plan a cruise up to tahoe some time in august and would love some ideas. We were thinking everyone meet in sac some place and head up 50 towards tahoe. 
My thinking was also this would be a great time to meet the Reno guys and have some fun. 
I've found a couple picnic areas by the lake that might work for a bbq. I'm sure those of you who have spent some time in that area could give me some good ideas and I totally am open to them. 
So tell me what you think guys and offer any and all suggestions! Like I said I welcome them! 


Sandra


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Any park up there is pretty nice. so you want us nv guys to go to sac to or just meet up in tahoe.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

Well lets see.. i think driving to sac just to drive back up to tahoe would be pointless silly 

Meet us in tahoe. How may guys from Reno are willing to come?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

I will see if I can get some more people to come


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

K guys this is going back to the top.. give me some feed back!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

*Cruise to Tahoe......*

It sounds like Aug 9th is ok with Nate. 

If we don't get any more responses by the end of the weekend. Then set the date for Aug 9th. We need to get Nate's input on a good location where all can meet. 

I will be in Chicago this weekend and I will be checking the boards for updates.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2003)

the 9th sounds good to me. I can drive up to there and look for some spots and let you all know


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I'll also need to know if we need to make reservations for camp sites if we camp out. 

Thanks for you Help!


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

camping sounds good too me.. as long as i meet some hot chicas upo there....

i will find a good campsite on which side the california or nevada side..


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i am going to be out of town that weekend. i have told Q this, but if the 9th is what is good for most people go for it. see you all soon i hope.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hmm... which ever side has the best camp spots is cool with me. Makes no Diff!

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

so what is happening with this meet. since i can no longer make it to the freemont meet on the 26th i am changing plans to make it to this one.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey boys. Ok Q is working on the final spot for this cruise but I need to know who is going.

So far:

PoisonIV
02blackspecv
Q in Sac (Mr Nice Guy)
N8innv


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Guys it's with great regret that i say this.
I am going to have to take a step back from planning anything right now including this cruise. You can PM me if you want details but know that its nothing anyone did. Its just personal and I would like to keep it off the boards.

Thanks for understanding.

Sandra


----------



## linfantea (Jan 20, 2003)

hey i am new to the area and would like to come and meet people.......


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

*Welcome to the board......*

There are a number nissan folks in the Reno/Carson City/Tahoe area. There was a planned meet yesterday (Sat), but a lot folks from Sac could not make it. We are planning a group pic for Team Driven NorCal in a couple of weeks. Your welcome to come and possibly meet with us. If you have any questions PM me or post here.


----------



## linfantea (Jan 20, 2003)

sweet man......just let me know when and i will come.....

later,
aaron


----------

